# 86 pulsar nx 1.6 sohc



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

Does anyone have information on how to set the timing marks, crank to cam alignment or crank to flange and cam to flange? Timing belt failed (stripped off 10 or so inches of belt cogs so not sure if this engine would allow for valve/piston contact. I am getting a manual but it looks like it'll take a week to get here.

Thanks 
Marcel
<><


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

those are interference engine... i wouldnt bother getting a new timing belt as you probably (surely) have a few bent valves... anyway to do it without headache, you simply get the rocker off the head, so all valve are close and turn cam/crank at ease than put them back on.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*interference = smack and bang?*



Crazy-Mart said:


> those are interference engine... i wouldnt bother getting a new timing belt as you probably (surely) have a few bent valves... anyway to do it without headache, you simply get the rocker off the head, so all valve are close and turn cam/crank at ease than put them back on.


I guess what you're telling me is to pull the head and survey the damage, I was hoping there was a remote possibility that it would require just a timing belt. Wishful thinking? So let's say I have no bent valves or piston damage, do I align the cam mark to the crank mark and call it good or what?

Marcel
<><


----------



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah, same thing happened to me a while back...the timing belt slipped and toasted my head. Took me forever to figure out why i had no compression when the timing belt was spinning. i opened the engine up and 4 of my valves were completely toast....so i drilled a hole in one and now it's my keychain


----------



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

copperlite said:


> yeah, same thing happened to me a while back...the timing belt slipped and toasted my head. Took me forever to figure out why i had no compression when the timing belt was spinning. i opened the engine up and 4 of my valves were completely toast....so i drilled a hole in one and now it's my keychain


 As i remember...you align to cam by matching the dot on the gear to the dot on the flange behind it and the crank is the same way.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

copperlite said:


> As i remember...you align to cam by matching the dot on the gear to the dot on the flange behind it and the crank is the same way.


Thanks for that, I suspected the flange marks served a purpose. I'll tear into the engine on the weekend and see what I've got to deal with. Does it seem reasonable to replace just the valves or is it likely the head is finished? I guess I'll see when I see. It's neat to be able to get help this way. Should anyone need some parts for a 86 Pulsar NX perhaps I can help out.

Marcel
<><


----------



## copperlite (Oct 12, 2004)

Marcel said:


> Thanks for that, I suspected the flange marks served a purpose. I'll tear into the engine on the weekend and see what I've got to deal with. Does it seem reasonable to replace just the valves or is it likely the head is finished? I guess I'll see when I see. It's neat to be able to get help this way. Should anyone need some parts for a 86 Pulsar NX perhaps I can help out.
> 
> Marcel
> <><


well...when my belt slipped, i already had a leakey headgasket and coolant was pouring into the cylinders. My piston tops were a little marred up, but i wasn't about to rebuild the bottom end so i replaced the whole head from a pick-and-pull. It's hard to tell without seeing your car...but i could have just replaced the bent valves , if my head wasn't already warped. Tell us how it goes!


----------



## winstonsmith (Nov 10, 2004)

If you end up not fixing the car there are a few parts I might buy from you. What's your interior color scheme? I've been looking for some door arm rests that aren't ripped or cracked. I also need the plastic trim piece that is stuck to the top of the rear driver side window. Mine fell off years ago and I've never been able to find another one. I may need other stuff too but I can't think off what that stuff may be at the moment. Where are you located anyway?


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

winstonsmith said:


> If you end up not fixing the car there are a few parts I might buy from you. What's your interior color scheme? I've been looking for some door arm rests that aren't ripped or cracked. I also need the plastic trim piece that is stuck to the top of the rear driver side window. Mine fell off years ago and I've never been able to find another one. I may need other stuff too but I can't think off what that stuff may be at the moment. Where are you located anyway?


We weren't able to work on the car over the weekend but we hope to pull the head off tonight. We have a red 1986 pulsar nx with grey interior as well as a grey 1986 pulsar nx with a grey interior. I have an extra head which is supposed to be in good shape so we'll have to see what we find out tonight. I live in Canada just North of Toronto.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

just around the York area ?? ... i live in Quebec my self and those old pulsy are hard to find around here !!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Yucky Head*

Well folks, here's the latest, every valve is bent! Each piston has little indentations where the valves came into contact. The pattern looks pretty symmetrical so it almost looks like it should be that way but the little depressions on the outer piston circumference tell me yuck. Nothing actually broke off but is certainly marked. I need to get the other head and stick it on for the time being. I really liked the old 86 but just picked up a 87 which is entirely different as far as body style goes, however the engine looks the same. So I'm not sure what to do with the old girls, if I decide to just go with the 87 then I'll sell off whatever parts anyone needs for shipping and handling costs (maybe an extra 10 or 20 here and there). Just got my manual today, unfortunately it only goes to 86. Thanks for your help folks.

Marcel
<><


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

the 87 pulsar is a better car IMO I would put the 86 back together with the good head and sell it make a little change and then part out the other or take the money form the sell of the one and do a swap on the 87 (CA18) put the E16i into the other 86 and sell it might let you break even with a pretty nice pulsar to book.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Also remember to do your timing belts they are alot cheaper then a toasted head if you just bought the car replace it unless you have proof that it was changed less then 60,000 ago.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*All I have to do is play with cars*



mille-16i said:


> Also remember to do your timing belts they are alot cheaper then a toasted head if you just bought the car replace it unless you have proof that it was changed less then 60,000 ago.



Wow... you really want me to spend all my time on my poor old rusted out 86. I must admit everything works on her but she's seen her fair share of road. Maybe it's time to recycle her into a swing set or something. The other day I was playing with head lights and while there were alot of cool cars around, most everyone was impressed with the winking blinking Pulsar, funny what catches peoples attention. I'll sleep on what to do, but I'm really inclined to build the 87 and have a retro 86 as a nostalgic piece "what to do" Again, thanks for the advice and goodnight. By the way what does "IMO" mean?

Marcel
<><


----------



## Joro Corona (Apr 10, 2005)

In my opinion.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Good news*

Got the head of the other engine and it looks pretty well new. Bonus for us, the only difference is the shape of the combustion chamber. The old head was concave with no shoulders and very smooth. The new head has a different combustion chamber, from the exhaust to the intake valve it looks very similar to the old but in the other direction (along the length of the head) there are very defined shoulders. I expect this will increase my compression ratio and hence give me a little more power and as we all know, every little bit helps (IMO) (now that I know what it means). As far as what to do with the first 86, we'll get it running then build the 87 and once the 87 is done think about whether we want to build the second 86 and sell off parts that are no value to us as far as the second 86 goes. Does that make sense? Maybe by the time we get the 87 finished the desire to build the 86 back up will be completely gone and there will be lots of spare parts for those who are interested. At any rate I am pretty well convinced that I'll sell off the parts just for the cost of shipping and handling to their new homes (out of respect for those who have the stamina to keep their old girls running)

Marcel
<><


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Update*

We now have a running 86, got some help from Lazarus on the heady difference thread and decided to go ahead with the installation. The gaskets we got for the intake weren't substantive enough so we ended up with a leak. We took it off again and siliconed both front and back side of gasket and "voila" it's good. There really is no difference in performance, the engine is pretty well stock. New question for those who are interested. What is the strongest motor we can bolt to the 87 standard transmission? Are there newer engines with more ponys that match the transmission and fit the engine cavity. The engine at present looks identical to the 86 (couple more sensors) but that's about it. There were some folks looking for some parts, I know I have an extra piece for the side glass for the back drivers side. and there are lots of trim pieces, let me know what you need.

Marcel
<><


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*1.6 Vs 1.8*

Just to conserve money, isn't there anyone who's hotrodded their 1.6? Most of what I've seen is for engine swaps. I suppose if I'm going to spend the same amount of time and money for the swap, then it doesn't make sense to do up a 1.6 for inferior performance. Somehow it seems more appealing to crank out mega hp if we can keep the cost down and reuse what we've got. IMO

Marcel
<><


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the higher hp engine that can bolt up to the transmission is the E15et... wich is a complicated swap (like every swap)... im probably still the only one who run one of those in my sentra...


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Marcel said:


> Just to conserve money, isn't there anyone who's hotrodded their 1.6? Most of what I've seen is for engine swaps. I suppose if I'm going to spend the same amount of time and money for the swap, then it doesn't make sense to do up a 1.6 for inferior performance. Somehow it seems more appealing to crank out mega hp if we can keep the cost down and reuse what we've got. IMO
> 
> Marcel
> <><


You need to check out Blownb310s list. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7977


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*1.5 vs 1.6*



Crazy-Mart said:


> the higher hp engine that can bolt up to the transmission is the E15et... wich is a complicated swap (like every swap)... im probably still the only one who run one of those in my sentra...


Is there no such thing as taking a turbo from a 1.5 and all it's assorted components and installing them on the 1.6 block? From what I recall the head is the same (but after saying that I'm not too sure if it's true). I'm going to start digging in the manual and see. What kind of horsepower are we talking about?

Thanks for the info

Marcel
<><


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Blown away*



Popkorn said:


> You need to check out Blownb310s list. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7977


Talk about info, I'm really quite impressed. I only got about half way through and realized I should thank someone. Good reading, I'll try and sort out what makes sense to me, (financially) and go from there.

Thanks Popcorn

Marcel
<><


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

You are welcome Marcel. Y'know, I been sponging/sharing info on this site for 2 or 3 years. After a while it seems you see the same questions come up over and over again. Most of the stuff has already been covered. But, one must remember that not every one knows this forum inside out. So I don't mind pointing people in the right direction. Eventually as people read on they find the wealth of knowlege available and pretty soon the good questions start to come out. I also dink around on the toyotadieselmadness site. Some of those guys are real impatient with newbies and just straight up dicks. They expect you to know it all or get lost. Not at this site.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Amendment post #17*

After having more opportunity to drive the 86, I now realize that there is an improvement in performance. The response is much crisper now and the plugs are exactly the colour they should be. Go figure, Popkorn, I appreciate your last entry, you hit the nail on the head. There is so much good info but to navigate is a tough go. I suppose we can only read and absorb so much. A little while ago one of the respondents to this thread was looking for some parts, is there a way to communicate directly? I've noticed some icons on some participants but I'm not sure if that's their purpose. Now it's time to attack the 87. 

Marcel
<><


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Howdy Marcel, 

Have you tried using private messages on here yet ? sounds like you haven't. Click on the "Private Messages" link in the upper right hand corner of the screen where your user name and log on times appear. Once you are in that screen, on the left, select "Send new message" . Just type in the user name you want to contact (make sure you type it exactly as they do ,case sensitive), insert your message, and hit send. 

also if you find a post by the person you want to contact, just click on their highlighted user name, and the system will give you the option to either send a private message, or even a direct email in some cases. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Slowly I'm gettin this with help*

As you would guess, just after reading this, what happens but I get a private message notice. Talk about impeccable timing. Thanks Astreamk1. Now I noticed on the bottom of your post a request for an intake manifold but I'm uncertain that you are the requester. Fill me in.

Marcel
<><




astreamk1 said:


> Howdy Marcel,
> 
> Have you tried using private messages on here yet ? sounds like you haven't. Click on the "Private Messages" link in the upper right hand corner of the screen where your user name and log on times appear. Once you are in that screen, on the left, select "Send new message" . Just type in the user name you want to contact (make sure you type it exactly as they do ,case sensitive), insert your message, and hit send.
> 
> ...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, I am the requester of the intake and flywheel. That is in my signature. I put it there in hopes someone reading any of my posts might have one. Go to the toolbar at the top of the page and click (User CP) . you can create an auto signature, or links to you home page, or pics or whatever. 

also see the Rules/Info on that tool bar. explains some of the features like posting pics a little more in depth. 

Don't feel bad, I had never been into any kind of forum before here. It takes a while to learn all that you can do.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

for the turbo stuff on the E16, its doable... but i wont suggest running higher than 5-7 psi unless you can get 110 octane fuel for it... detonation/ping is coming easy on a 9.4:1 engine.. for the power rating of my engine, i should be hitting 175 to 200hp this year.(probably a the flywheel)... anyway, IMO on a n/a E16 you shouldnt be able to hit over 135hp without getting the comp ratio down


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Nissan performance magazine*



Crazy-Mart said:


> for the turbo stuff on the E16, its doable... but i wont suggest running higher than 5-7 psi unless you can get 110 octane fuel for it... detonation/ping is coming easy on a 9.4:1 engine.. for the power rating of my engine, i should be hitting 175 to 200hp this year.(probably a the flywheel)... anyway, IMO on a n/a E16 you shouldnt be able to hit over 135hp without getting the comp ratio down


Did you happen to see the article on the 1995 200SX 1.6 Turbo? Is that 1.6 block the same as the ones I have, or are there differences just like on the heads? I can just imagine whipping around in a 230 WHP Pulsar. I suppose the next question is how much it all costs. Impressive, nonetheless.

Marcel
<><


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

NAh, that one is a Ga16de... nothing to compare to the E series engine


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Video treat*



Crazy-Mart said:


> NAh, that one is a Ga16de... nothing to compare to the E series engine


O.K. you've got me revved up. They say that experience is the best teacher. What I see in your video is very similar to what I want to do with one of the 1.6s I have. When I saw the article on the 200SX, I thought a twin cam might be available for my motor. I now understand that 1.6 is just displacement and not an identifier. Aw, the pains of learning, hopes up,hopes down. Martin, to get to the stage you want to get to (without being rude) do you figure it could be done for $2,000.00 or am I way off base? The idea of a hot little Pulsar is exciting, the car is so unique in the first place and it makes good sense to drop some money into it. (the 86 I mean)


----------



## Marcel (Apr 19, 2005)

*Removal of threads?*

Quick question, can I go back and remove threads that I have started?


----------

